# intake ??



## bayhammer (Apr 10, 2011)

Professional products intake..anybody running this?? And if so do u have heat soak issues?? :cool


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

I've never heard of it. BBK is the only other one I've seen other then FAST. Pictures? Links? Applications?


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

There are some people running professional product intakes on the other forum. Don't know much about them. I would go with a FAST though. When I am ready to purchase mine, it will be a fast 90mm all the way


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

You'd have to get a used one. They don't make 90mm FASTs anymore. The 102 LSXR model replaced it. They make 4 models: cathedral port for LS1,2,6; cathedral port for trucks where hood clearance isn't an issue (LSXRT); rectangle port for LS3/L99/L76; and LS7. The smaller factory LS1 and LS2 throttle bodies bolt right up to it with no problem. I ran mine like that for a year before I replaced my 90mm with a Nick Williams 102mm.


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

O wow yea I just saw its not there anymore. Haven't looked at them in a while. Well then the 102mm will be the one. Not a big deal.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Anyone with a '04 shouldn't turn up their nose at the stock LS6 mani. It holds its own against even the FAST until you get to really big HP. The few ponies are mostly at very high RPM and at a cost up to $1,400 for the mani and TB it is for those that absolutely have to have the most. I'm still rockin' my LS6. I ported out the 75mm inlet to 79mm and port matched the adapter plate of the 80mm BBK TB to it. I'll find out Friday where my latest numbers are but I'm shooting for very high 400s RWHP and a flat torque curve.


----------



## bayhammer (Apr 10, 2011)

maryland speed sells the typhoon intake, fuel rails and all for under 600...i know u get what u pay for but 600 is better than 1000. I also heard since these particular intakes are aluminum there has been heat soak issues..


----------



## BWinc (Sep 21, 2005)

If you are and LS2 and spraying, then the Typhoon would be okay. Otherwise you will be dealing with heat soak. Otherwise Fast. 

Patiently waiting on a deal on a 102.


----------

